# glowing drinks?



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

For my apocalyptic theme, i will have a welcome drink in a testtube (referring to nuklear experiments) I know certain things like gin and tonic glow under a black light, but does anyone know how to make a glowing or very bright drink ?( non toxic and tasty so dont say empty glowsticks hehe)

ill need it to be non alcoholic , so people can choose if they want to add alcohol or not since some of my guests doesnt drink.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Have you tried Neon food coloring with black light? My grocery store stocked this the last time I looked. I had a horrible time finding the regular colors though. 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Specialty-Extracts-Neon-Assorted-4-Ct-Food-Colors-Egg-Dye-1-oz/10308981

edit: Amazon.com has a pack of six boxes. I tried looking at amazon.dk and it redirected to .co.uk and they do not seem to carry it at all.

edit 2: You could also use the fake ice cubes with LEDs in them to give a glow. Maybe someone makes one with a UV or near UV LED.

edit 3: Looking for the ice cubes I also found UV reactive cups, and illuminating pitchers.
http://www.glow.co.uk/light-up-bar-ware.html


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

i like the cups, but i wont have a black light so im not sure they will do. 
And yeah we dont have a danish amazon, it sucks, and lots of the amazon shops wont send stuff to denmark, i tried last year, desperate for halloween items lol.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

aparently vitamin b12 tablets make 7 up light up as well. ( i think 1 tablet is enough for 2 liters) ( be carefull though not to use too much, not sure if it is totally harmless if your health is not good) haven't checked yet, but planning on using it myself too this halloween.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

The secret to glowing food is tonic water (diet tonic water works too). It contains quinine, and guess what happens when you expose quinine to black light?


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

I read somewhere regular or diet mountain dew works good. Never tried it though.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Tonic water does a great job under a blacklig
ht, whether it's mixed in your drink or if you use it to make ice. But if you don't have a blacklight, i think your only option is glowsticks. I've seen some photos of cocktails with the mini glow Sticks in them and they look great. You need the one's that are only about 2" long, they're packed with glowing mouthpieces. You can just wash them off and drop them right into each drink.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

hmm ill have to look out for the smallish glow sticks.. I wonder how they will cope with being frozen into icecubes


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

I've seen it where people put glow bracelets in the bottom of a regular solo cup, then put a clear solo cup inside the regular one. Pour the drink in the clear top cup and viola! - glowing drink!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I read online, sorry Iforget where, about using the bracelet sized glow Sticks as drink stirrers


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I Like the double cup idea actually .. Now to find glows sticks or bracelets hmm


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Target usually has them in the $1.00 bins.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Dollar Tree always has them as well.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Are those places that sells from the Internet and will ship to Europe? If not I think I may need to look a bit closer to home hehe..


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Opps sorry should have looked at where your from Hollows Eva. My bad.LOL Hope you can find some if not maybe Oriental Trading will ship there they have them also.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I would not use the glow bracelets or other types of stuff as a drink stirrer or where they could come into contact with the liquid - the plastic may not be food safe, and there's always a chance someone could chew on it or otherwise break the tube and spill the solution and glass (it's a small glass tube inside that holds the chemicals separate) into their drink. 

I love the double cup stack idea. I have also seen the food-safe led light "ice" cubes that you can drop into drinks, that may be something else to keep an eye out for. There just HAS to be some place that stocks glow sticks and other small led lights for raves and parties in your area... good luck finding them!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I use these they are glow collars you put the special size glow sticks inside the collar put them on a clear cup or drink bottle.You can reuse the collars just have to buy new sticks.http://www.glowsource.com/6-cool-glow-bottles.html


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

How about these:

http://www.windycitynovelties.com/11555p/glow-cocktail-sticks.html

Looks interesting.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

they do, as far as they will hold in the drink.. but on the pic it doesnt look like they light up the drink..

I saw someone said glowing food colour. i wonder if that exists, then maybe that could be an easy fix.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

There is glowing food coloring but you still need a black light for it to work. http://www.horror-shop.com/en/halloween-candy/18896.html

You could probably make it yourself based on the ingredients. 

Otherwise, there is neon food coloring. It won't glow but it would sure be super bright.


----------

